# Can 10 speed shifters replace a 9 speed?



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

With the discontinuance of Shimano 105 and Ultegra 9 speed shifters, not sure about Dura Ace and I believe they are still making Tiagra 9 speed, will Shimano 10 speed shifters work on a 9 speed drivetrain?


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Well, you can use 10-speed shifters with your 9-speed derailleurs but you will need to change out your cassette for a 10-speed one as the cable pulled per shift is less with the 10-speed shifters. The narrower cassette will require that you change out the chain, too, while you are at it. If you do all of this then you should be fine. On a 9-speed bike you CANNOT change only the shifters to 10-speed shifters and expect everything to work properly.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

http://jtekengineering.com/shiftmate.htm

apparently this device works. I've also read about using the alternate clamping position of the cable. Just what I've read...


----------



## hammrob (May 19, 2008)

If your going to change the cassette you'll need to change your chain as well.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

If I use 10 spd shifters, 10 spd cassette, 10 spd chain, does this mean I now have a 10 speed and the derailleur will shift 10 speeds? Meaning, is there a 9 spd derailleur and a 10 spd derailleur or is there just a derailleur?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

lawrence said:


> If I use 10 spd shifters, 10 spd cassette, 10 spd chain, does this mean I now have a 10 speed and the derailleur will shift 10 speeds? Meaning, is there a 9 spd derailleur and a 10 spd derailleur or is there just a derailleur?



a 9spd derailleur will work with your 10spd shifter/cassette/chain setup.

The difference in spacing of shift pull between 9spd and 10spd is only determined by the shifter. In other words, the rear derailleur only moves as much as the shifter tells it to. Without a cable attached to the rear derailleur, it can move across the width of the cassette infinitely.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

All indexing Shimano rear derailleurs, except for a few early Dura Ace ones (7700?) have the same pull ratio. That means that my old Deore XT rear derailleur that came on my old Stumpjumper back in '89 will shift perfectly across a Shimano 10-speed cassette if I use a Shimano 10-speed shifter and chain. Narrower pulleys may help shifting performance but it will still work. The same can be said about moving the Ultegra rear derailleur on my buddy's bike over to my Stumpie. As long as I use the correct shifters it would work beautifully with my Stumpie's 7-speed rear cassette (wider pulleys would probably be mandatory here, though).


----------



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi,

You'll be pleased to know that Shimano still make a 9 speed (as well as an 8 speed) STI road brifter. It's better than Tiagra 9. Your LBS should be able to get it for you.

http://bike.shimano.com/catalog/cyc...<>ast_id=1408474395181419&bmUID=1211756118629


----------



## BPDunit90 (Aug 15, 2007)

*to kdub or anyone else*

SO does this mean a 10 speed RD will work fine with 9 speed shifters and a 9 speed cassette? Thanks


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

That fairly well sums it up.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

BPDunit90 said:


> SO does this mean a 10 speed RD will work fine with 9 speed shifters and a 9 speed cassette? Thanks



Yes! :thumbsup:


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

*or try campy*



Mersault said:


> http://jtekengineering.com/shiftmate.htm
> 
> apparently this device works. I've also read about using the alternate clamping position of the cable. Just what I've read...


 I'm using campy chorus 10sp shifters with a older 105 8speed rear derailer, and a veloce front derailer, using the alternate clamping method on the rear derailer, it works really nicely on my cross check, I'm also running ugly and scuffed 105 square taper cranks with a 48t big ring I really like it and have thought about doing the same on my 2000 klein quantum with 9speed dura ace. Not about to sqitch over 3 bikes and even more wheelsets to 10 speed or 11speed, jeesh


----------

